# Is this mold on my mopani wood?



## StellaMaris (Apr 9, 2016)

I recently got a new piece of wood (mopani) for my tank. I didn't boil it, I rinsed it in hot water several times and put it in the tank. I do water changes weekly, so it's not darkening the tank very much, and I'm not too worried about the leeching since it won't harm the fish. 

However, it's been about 2 weeks and it's 'growing' something on it, and I just want to make sure it's not mold.

For reference, I only have eco-complete, live plants, drift wood, this piece of wood, and a betta fish in the tank.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

It definitely doesn't look right to me. I would recommend taking it out of your tank, at least until someone more experienced answers


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

i havent seen it on mopani, but other people have seen it on their [insert wood here] and its sap. it will stop soon, and is perfectly safe.


----------



## StellaMaris (Apr 9, 2016)

Sap? As long as it's not harmful I suppose it can stay. 

If I add some shrimp, will they eat it? I've been looking at bottom feeders anyway.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

It is a form of fungus. It is the sugars leaching out of the wood. It will go away in a few weeks. Completely harmless.

I had it on mine for awhile. It is completely gone now.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

+1 what bobioden said. 
My nerite snails eat it. I think shrimp might.


----------

